
The circular economy - Amorymeltzer
http://www.nature.com/news/the-circular-economy-1.19594
======
Dowwie
wholesale open sourcing of code from companies going out of business may be
one such example of a circular tech economy

------
jefurii
I know that backplanes (like the old S100 from the 1980s) hit certain
performance walls, but they are more adaptable than motherboards. You could
swap out any component _including_ the CPU and even the various interfaces.
It's nice that single board computers like the Raspberry Pi use so little
power, but they are still monolithic and impossible to upgrade.

I wish somebody would make a newer, faster backplane-like form-factor for
small computers. The RPi Compute Module is an interesting step in that
direction, though it would be better if the RAM was on a separate card.

